

Franz Kafka’s porn brought out of the closet - echair
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/books/article4446131.ece

======
Anon84
And Kafka's pr0n relates to HN how?

~~~
ibsulon
I don't know about you, but it has me thinking about making a porn site for
Kafka enthusiasts.

------
gruseom
I'd like to know if Kafka will eventually be regarded as highly as he has been
so far. Obviously he's brilliant. But it seems like much of what he's about is
specific to modernity, and it's not clear that these are concerns that people
will always have.

------
marijn
I don't think anyone who knows anything about Kafka sees him as a 'saintly'
type. But then, this kind of journalism doesn't typically let reality get in
the way of a good story twist.

~~~
gruseom
Well, there certainly _was_ such a myth, if not of saintliness then at least a
kind of purity, and its effects persist, and the porn does contradict this in
a nicely vivid way.

There was an interesting NYRB article a few weeks ago that said similar things
about the myths around Kafka that mostly came from Brod
(<http://www.nybooks.com/articles/21610>).

------
patrickg-zill
Cockroach porn? Just kidding... I found that for myself, Kafka is best in
small doses. When I read a lot at one time, I found myself laughing at the
absurdity and wondering why Kafka didn't "get a life".

~~~
gruseom
_I found myself laughing at the absurdity_

There's a famous story of Kafka reading his stuff to friends and laughing so
hard that he couldn't continue. It seems he was more a comic writer than
people think, and your reaction might not be so far off.

It's fascinating how creations come to be inseparable from the filters (e.g.,
Kafka as prophet of modernist despair) built up by others after the fact.

------
MaysonL
Damn, that's disappointing. The headline made me think it was stuff he _wrote_
, not stuff he collected.

